# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Strati, 3D-printed all-electric car, Local Motors Inc., Chandler, Arizona and National Harbor, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Local Motors Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Strati The first 3D printed car. YES, we go for a ride! A new EV IMTS 2014 

Published on Sep 14, 2014




> The world's first 3D printed car just happened and RidesWithChuck™ was there and I got a Red Carpet Ride. I am truly One Lucky SOB

----------


## Airicist

Article "Print my ride! Local Motors builds the world's first 3D-printed electric car"
The Local Motors Strati EV isn't just the world's first 3D-printed car, it'll also be the first car that you can download and print yourself.

by Antuan Goodwin
November 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Riding in a 3D-printed car 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> At Detroit's North American International Auto Show, we had a chance to ride in an all-electric car that's assembled in a very, very unusual way. It's not fast, but it gets plenty of looks.

----------


## Airicist

LM3D – Safe. Smart. Sustainable.

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> Introducing the LM3D Swim, which is one of the 3D-printed car prototypes from Local Motors. Our engineers and community are working diligently to ensure the vehicle is safe, smart, and sustainable.

----------

